# Does Campy make adjustable reach shifters?



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

For the sake of simplicity I'd like to upgrade my wife's bike to 11spd, since I am now running Record 11 on my bikes. Her old Shimano gruppo has served the bike well but is way past its prime. 

One gripe of hers is always the reach to the brakes from the bar or hoods. Her hands are not particularly small but not exactly big either. I've seen a couple gals on local group rides with Dura Ace levers that have been adjusted so the brake lever is canted back in towards the bar making them easier to grab in the drops, and possibly from the hoods as well.

Anyone have recommendations on this? I've only run Record 10 and now 11, and looking at Campy's website it didn't look like there were any women specific levers or reach adjustment but I'm hoping someone here has some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Check this thread and the response by C-40 halfway down. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=174139&highlight=slx3

C-40 shortens the reach by making a homemade stop of epoxy behind the QR rod in the lever. 

The choice of handlebar seems very important as well as where you position the levers on the bars.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Make sure that the insert "for extra large hands" is removed before you skide the Ergos onto the bars.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

So, I guess the answer is 'no' in that there's nothing specific for this. Thanks for the responses, I appreciate the link nate I'd seen a reference to the epoxy solution before when I searched but somehow didn't find that thread with the pictures. Looks like I'll have to do some research on handlebars...


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

kbwh said:


> Make sure that the insert "for extra large hands" is removed before you skide the Ergos onto the bars.


removal of that insert reduces reach by 8% (Campy figure) so YES there is some adjustment available for smaller hands.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

charlieboy said:


> removal of that insert reduces reach by 8% (Campy figure) so YES there is some adjustment available for smaller hands.


Actually the insert is for people with large hands - maybe it's semantics - but not many people use it and the levers come without the inserts installed. I put them in for my bikes but I wouldn't say the reach is short without them. 

Anyways thanks for the responses.


----------

